# DIY LED strip reflector?



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a 20 inch LED strip and was thinking on putting a reflector over it. Are there any ideas that you guys know of? I do have sheet metal and aluminaum tape.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

You shouldn't need a reflector since the leds should point straight down

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

However, I do need one. Any tips?


----------



## Erichenderson02 (Aug 21, 2013)

BulletToothBoris said:


> However, I do need one. Any tips?


Have you heard of Mylar Sheeting? Never used it myself, but I've heard it is an excellent reflector. Search it on Google. Many (if not all) hydroponics shops sell it, as well as Amazon.

Also, I have heard that Aluminum is a light diffuser, rather than a light reflector, so beware.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Just use any spray or contact glue to adhere the dull side of aluminum foil to some posterboard. Then you can bend it into a parabolic type reflector.

Eric, whoever was saying that aluminum was a diffuser and not a reflector is out of their mind. All the light we see is reflected, and the less smooth the surface is the more the reflected image is blurred. The smoother the reflecting surface is, the less diffusion there is.


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

Not really a suggestion but rather added information for *Erichenderson02* Mylar suggestion. I have bought emergency blankets (that I used for backpacking) made from Mylar sheet at camping/outdoor shops before (here's what the package looks like). Just throwing that out in case you have trouble finding the stuff. I personally can't remember how good it can reflect light but it sure can reflect body heat.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

tripleDot said:


> Not really a suggestion but rather added information for *Erichenderson02* Mylar suggestion. I have bought emergency blankets (that I used for backpacking) made from Mylar sheet at camping/outdoor shops before (here's what the package looks like). Just throwing that out in case you have trouble finding the stuff. I personally can't remember how good it can reflect light but it sure can reflect body heat.


I tested one of those emergency blankets. First, they let a lot of light go through - you can see through them. So, they can't be very good reflectors of light. The material is very thin and hard to work with. I don't recall the results of my testing other than that I threw away the rest of the blanket, feeling it was worthless as a reflector of light.

LEDs have a lens built in, that serves to protect the junction from the environment. They can't send out light to the rear, only forward in a cone that is about a 100 degree cone. A reflector behind them does nothing at all.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

How much light gets reflected off the surface of the water?
With some of these high light tanks, I wonder if a reflector would provide any measurable gain. I've looked down into some reef tanks running LEDs and thought I was going to burn the retinas right out of my skull. Haven't seen any planted tanks in person that were running worthwhile LED lighting.

Like Hoppy said, LEDs are directional light sources. They should point down into the tank, there normally shouldn't be a need for a reflector.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

There was a noticeable difference in the smoothness of light when I repainted the underside of my hood from black to glossy white. I'm sure it would be more significant with a more mirror like surface.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

Legot said:


> There was a noticeable difference in the smoothness of light when I repainted the underside of my hood from black to glossy white. I'm sure it would be more significant with a more mirror like surface.


An LED hood?


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a used 17 inch reflector you could have. PM me an address.


----------



## skanderson (Jul 25, 2010)

if you want to make a reflector make sure you get good aluminum like they make the solatubes from. it is easy to cut and work with. i am considering making small reflectors to fit around some diy light cannons using several different leds.


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

skanderson said:


> if you want to make a reflector make sure you get good aluminum like they make the solatubes from. it is easy to cut and work with. i am considering making small reflectors to fit around some diy light cannons using several different leds.


Would 7 inch reflectors be useful? I have a couple of those, used and no intention of using them again.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Chronados said:


> An LED hood?


Yes


----------

